
Mobile Has Replaced Desktop, and That’s Scary - asoli
https://medium.com/@asksoliman/mobile-has-replaced-desktop-and-thats-scary-864bb8df2bce
======
emptyparadise
The small screen is a barrier, but it does not make content creation
impossible - but turning the users into passive content consumers sure does.
Blame the software, not the hardware - the arbitrary limits on mobile
platforms scare me so much more.

We're getting walled into walled gardens so that we consume content in the
most profitable way, and everything suffers as a result.

A phone can't become for the next billion what the personal computer was for
the previous because mobile is a closed platform where you don't get to roam
around and experiment.

The fact that companies are looking towards mobile not as a form factor, but a
model for the future of personal computing is terrifying. Looking forward to
not having superuser rights on a computer I bought for myself.

